# Adria by Thalia Salon Quality Products



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2019)

_Experience salon-quality products in the comfort of your home with *Adria by Thalia*. 
The rose-fragrant aroma in "the foundation" Shampoo and "the nourisher" Conditioner will activate the senses and will result in your locks feeling smooth and shiny. 
Following the shower, take advantage of "the all-in-wonderful" spray, a leave in treatment that deeply conditions,repairs, detangles, fights frizz and adds shine.
_
"the foundation" Shampoo ($8.99)
"the nourisher" Conditioner ($8.99)
"the all-in-wonderful" All-In-One Spray ($9.99)



​


----------

